# BLUE VIN PLATE



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys 

I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one. 
The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing. 
I get him to make me one because my BLUE VIN plate was damaged due to the age. He also supplied me the 2 genuine nissan clips to hold the BLUE VIN plate to the car. 

Please PM me for his details 

Thank you


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

i would be intrested


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I have seen this all over Facebook groups and everywhere over the past few days.


----------



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

I***8217;ve sent you a private message mate.


----------



## kaboobie (Oct 11, 2014)

JDMR33GTR said:


> Guys
> 
> I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one.
> The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing.
> ...


Please check you in box


----------



## vca (Mar 25, 2020)

JDMR33GTR said:


> Guys
> 
> I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one.
> The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing.
> ...


Can anyone send me the guy’s information about this? Also my email is [email protected]


----------



## Murr (Sep 27, 2020)

Is this still something that can be sorted?


----------



## Nick Lee (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey I was curious how to attach it back. Where can I find the original circle tabs that are used on the original vin plate. Or do you guys reuse the old ones, if so how do you pop them out with out damaging them. Any advise helps.


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I can get these made


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Is not creating a new VIN a No no 

outside if the dealer network ?


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

Copying the original for legitimate purposes, eg accident damaged, missing, etc...

This is already available for many brands outside of the dealer networks

Stamping a new VIN into a chassis is definitely a NO...NO...!

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

Yosh said:


> I can get these made
> View attachment 265479


How much are they mate? Need one for mine.


----------



## Paul_newlook (Jan 24, 2021)

JDMR33GTR said:


> Guys
> 
> I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one.
> The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing.
> ...


Please advise how can i get bnr34 vin plate...
I am from Thailand. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## max albadi (Mar 26, 2021)

JDMR33GTR said:


> Guys
> 
> I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one.
> The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing.
> ...


any updates brother regarding the cost of the plate?

i m intersted.... [email protected]


----------



## Mohammed khizar (Dec 6, 2021)

I also want to make can anybody help me


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I can get these made UK based


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Mohammed khizar said:


> I also want to make can anybody help me











R32 R33 R34 Replacement Vin tags


So recently i came across someone that can make replacement Vin tags for the Skylines, They are of very good quality an are far better then originals in my opinion ideal for lost or damaged tags. As these are made to order they would be non refundable, Takes a couple of days to make but transit...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## cadenscott06 (6 mo ago)

JDMR33GTR said:


> Guys
> 
> I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one.
> The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing.
> ...


Is there anyway anyone knows the english translation for the japanese on this?
I am trying to find anyone who knows what the japanese means but I cant find anyone who knows.
if anyone knows what it says it would be nice to know aht it says in english thanks!


----------

